# Wireless guitar systems questions



## Tom MAF (Dec 17, 2010)

Heya  I want to get a wireless guitar system and I was wondering what is the difference between the different ones available, what are the advantages and disadvantages and which one would you recommend? 

Also what do you make of this Wireless Guitar System Free Delivery : Guitar Accessories : Maplin, I am a bit dubious because of its cheapness?

Thanks.


----------



## elbiatcho1 (Dec 17, 2010)

The Line 6 g50/g90 Relay systems are popular and not expensive for what you get (and comparatively with other higher-end stuff). Way better THD, freq response, dynamic range, uses 2.4Ghz (can use in any country - no need for special license).

Compare Relay G90, G50 & G30 Wireless Guitar Systems | Line 6


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 17, 2010)

Line 6 G50 and up
all the way man
got mine a day or so ago
not regretting it at all
in fact I'm never going back to wired lol


----------



## Tom MAF (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks man those look good, so are there no other things to take into consideration such as which frequency to uses or interference or something?


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 18, 2010)

The Brace Wireless are cheap as chips and work really well too... not a touring system but still good.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 20, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Line 6 G50 and up
> all the way man
> got mine a day or so ago
> not regretting it at all
> in fact I'm never going back to wired lol



+1

I've got the older X2 unit and it's awesome. Digital wireless is THE SHIT.


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 23, 2010)

yep! just got a g90! theyre awesome! and the best reason to get it is that you can put your screen in pink display!


----------



## kennydoe (Jan 7, 2011)

i bought one of the Line 6 ones a few months back to replace my old Samson that finally kicked the bucket.

The reception is awesome, but I don't like the trend of AA batteries instead of the rectangle 9v's. I have a wireless mic and in-ear monitors that both take 9v's -- it was easy enough to just buy a gross of them to use in all three units. Now i have to carry AAs. 

Again, other than that issue, a great unit. It works on the same frequency as your WiFi connection without interfering with it. It's so clean, in fact, that I guess people wanted to sound worse, so you can select 'cable length' to put in how lone og a cable it'll sound like you're using.

A little silly to me, but hey.....whatever floats your boat!


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 for the Line 6 G50. I replaced my dual diversity JTS wireless system with it and couldnt be happier. 

Much, much clearer signal and the battery indicators on the G50/G90 are amazing. 

For the same price, you'll get an analogue based wireless system and have to worry about frequencies and single/dual diversity mumbo jumbo. Stuff all that, go digital!


----------



## D0nny2600 (Jan 17, 2011)

I tried the AKG guitar bug. Didn't last very long. Sound was actually great when it worked but the unit itself was pretty flimsy. Seems like the G50/90 would be the way to go.


----------



## AOElliot (Jan 17, 2011)

what do yall think about the:

* Sennheiser ew172G3 Evolution G3 100 Series UHF Guitar/Bass Wireless *


----------



## elbiatcho1 (Jan 18, 2011)

AOElliot said:


> what do yall think about the:
> 
> * Sennheiser ew172G3 Evolution G3 100 Series UHF Guitar/Bass Wireless *


Comparison of Relay Wireless Systems With Competitor Wireless Guitar Systems | Line 6

Appears that the Line 6 is superior in almost every way.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 18, 2011)

Shure released the PGX Digital 

Excite!


----------



## Cancer (Jan 18, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> The Brace Wireless are cheap as chips and work really well too... not a touring system but still good.



1+ for the Brace. I've had mine for a little less then a year, works great.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 19, 2011)

just to let everyone and anyone know
all wireless systems eat batterieas like a mother fuck


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 19, 2011)

just to let everyone and anyone know
all wireless systems eat batterieas like a mother fuck


----------



## Razzy (Jan 19, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> just to let everyone and anyone know
> all wireless systems eat batterieas like a mother fuck



I've had the same battery in my x2 for the past 8 shows my band has played, which is about 4 1/2 hours of use, and my meter still shows 5+ hours remaining. Digital wireless systems don't suck down near as much juice as uhf/vhf wireless sytems. Think of wireless computer mice. Those batteries will last months, and they get used a lot more than a guitar wireless system, and it's just a couple of AA's in those.


----------



## elbiatcho1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> just to let everyone and anyone know
> all wireless systems eat batterieas like a mother fuck


If concerned about spending a lot of money on batteries I'm happy to report that I've used quality AA rechargeables (Enloop) with the Line 6 G90 transmitter successfully. They don't last quite as long (~6hrs instead of 8hrs) and the readings drop quickly to the 6 hr mark, but I feel comfortable using them on a regular basis with a quality recharger. The big problem is that the rechargeables can quit on you all of a sudden when its juice runs out.


----------



## lefty777 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spend a little extra and get a seinheiser freeport!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2011)

elbiatcho1 said:


> If concerned about spending a lot of money on batteries I'm happy to report that I've used quality AA rechargeables (Enloop) with the Line 6 G90 transmitter successfully. They don't last quite as long (~6hrs instead of 8hrs) and the readings drop quickly to the 6 hr mark, but I feel comfortable using them on a regular basis with a quality recharger. The big problem is that the rechargeables can quit on you all of a sudden when its juice runs out.



Eneloop are the bomb and nobody should be using anything else. Seriously, get a decent charger and set of eneloops and you're set.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 26, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Shure released the PGX Digital
> 
> Excite!



Yeah, I'd like to check that out. Shure makes the best non-digital wirelesses out there, IMO, so it would be interesting to see what they came up with.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 26, 2011)

elbiatcho1 said:


> If concerned about spending a lot of money on batteries I'm happy to report that I've used quality AA rechargeables (Enloop) with the Line 6 G90 transmitter successfully. They don't last quite as long (~6hrs instead of 8hrs) and the readings drop quickly to the 6 hr mark, but I feel comfortable using them on a regular basis with a quality recharger. The big problem is that the rechargeables can quit on you all of a sudden when its juice runs out.



I use cheapo Energizer rechargeables ($17.99 for four of them and a charger at Best Buy) and they work fine. When one pair dies I put it on the charger and grab the other charged pair. Just make sure all 4 are fresh for shows and I'm done. $18 for batteries for the foreseeable future.


----------

